# Problem with smilies



## potsy (11 Jul 2010)

For some reason every time I go to add a smiley at the end of a sentence,it's putting it at the beginning instead,2nd time I try it works.Done this several times to check it,making sure the cursor is in the right place and have left a space at the end too.
Any body else having this problem?


----------



## guitarpete247 (11 Jul 2010)

Yeah.  I was having that probelm last night. I can't get any others to go in after the fullstop after night. This is now my fourth attempt at typing this in


----------



## Martok (11 Jul 2010)

Testing. 

Seems to be working for me. 

What browser are you using? I'm using Chrome.


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2010)

Martok said:


> Testing.
> 
> Seems to be working for me.
> 
> What browser are you using? I'm using Chrome.



Using IE7,tried Chrome last night when things were running slow,certainly faster but can't remember if the smilies were right with it,will have to re-try.
Funnily enough,during the post above the smiley worked 1st time


----------



## rusky (11 Jul 2010)

Works for me in Firefox  

Need to add a space or punctuation otherwise you just get code e.g for


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2010)

Right,testing with Chrome




worked fine that time


----------



## Noodley (11 Jul 2010)

Not working for me


----------



## Norm (11 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Not working for me



 Working here on Firefox 3.6.6. B)


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

It's a known issue with IE that should be fixed shortly. A new software upgrade is due out in a few weeks.

There's also another IE niggle where the cursor doesn't appear when replying; to "get around" it you have to click a smiley, then delete it, then your editing cursor should appear.

Oh, and have you considered upgrading your browser to IE8 - whilst the forums work okay with IE7, they work better with IE8 ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## rusky (12 Jul 2010)

Norm said:


> Working here on Firefox 3.6.6.



I'm sure this post had smilies last night, rebooted the PC after FF crashed & now I see the BB code!


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

rusky said:


> I'm sure this post had smilies last night, rebooted the PC after FF crashed & now I see the BB code!




I can see the smilies fine ... if that helps at all?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## rusky (12 Jul 2010)

They appear in IE8 at work too - strange!


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> It's a known issue with IE that should be fixed shortly. A new software upgrade is due out in a few weeks.
> 
> There's also another IE niggle where the cursor doesn't appear when replying; to "get around" it you have to click a smiley, then delete it, then your editing cursor should appear.
> 
> ...



Turns out I was already running IE8 didn't realise,better in Chrome though


----------

